# any fun free or nearly free stuff to do in the branson/kimberling city area?



## vemmajhose (Jul 19, 2007)

Taking the family and was looking into silver dollar city but may look at something less costly.  I thought I saw caves or something around, anything else?
Thanks!
Also, any good and cheap eateries?


----------



## MelBay (Jul 19, 2007)

The Table Rock Dam & Visitor's Center & fish hatchery and hiking trail can tie up the better part of the day.  That's one of our kids fondest memories.  As I recall, all were free, unless of course you count the tax dollars we all spent for it.  

DO NOT MISS the College of the Ozarks.  Dining isn't particularly cheap, but it is a wonderful place to behold.  The concept is amazing as are the students there.  Maybe get a homemade ice cream or something, which is made from the milk they get from the cows who live there.  That's a good day's fun....

Swimming from Moonshine Beach which is across from the dam is fun too.  Lots to do there, especially if you take a picnic.

We can always stay busy sitting by the pool at our resort.  Nothing better to recharge the batteries.

Go watch the fountain show at the new Branson Landing.   Think it's every hour on the hour, and the one after dark is truly wonderful.

Stroll around old downtown Branson.  Cute quaint shops, and the Branson Cafe has a yummy reasonable breakfast.  Or a piece of pie.....

Most of the caves aren't cheap, let alone free.

I did stumble on these sites:

http://www.bransonsavings.com/FreeThings.asp

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/254101/best_cheap_places_to_eat_in_branson.html

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/173465/free_and_low_cost_branson_fun.html


Not sure what ages your group is, but hopefully you can find a thing or two from that list.  Enjoy, and take time to enjoy the vistas as you drive around.  There are still some beatiful, unscarred mountains that still make my eyes water....


----------



## Topeka Tom (Jul 19, 2007)

*What Melbay said . . .*

except that I always tell folks to take a pocket full of quarters to the fish hatchery.  A buck or two worth of fish food multiplies the fun, especially if you are buying it for a youngster.

There is a state park just about a half (quarter?) mile west of the butterfly palace or the RFD.COM theater.  It has great interpretive signs interpreting the Ozarks ecosystems.  When we went there with friends, the husband, who taught biology, said that most of it was based on a colleague's doctoral dissertation.  At least one dissertation amounted to something.   The road is U-shaped, so follow it around to the west, and you will have an easier exit back onto 76.

There is a museum at the college which is NOT free but worth the reasonable price.

And for a boat ride, fried chicken feast, or watching JLB catch itty-bitty fish, don't forget the T**boat.

Considering how many times I have been to Branson, I really should have been able to add more.  Shows you what a good job Melbay did.


----------



## JLB (Jul 19, 2007)

You sound like your old self again, no offense.   

Yeah, we always have room on the Margaritaville Dock.

Ah, Hermann, Missouri, the winemaking capitol of the state.

Actually, before Prohibition, because of Hermann winemaking, Missouri was the thrid leading winemaking state.  I remember it well.

It's making a comeback of sorts, and a setback because of a late freeze this year.



Topeka Tom said:


> And for a boat ride, fried chicken feast, or watching JLB catch itty-bitty fish, don't forget the T**boat..


----------



## vemmajhose (Jul 20, 2007)

*Ok, I have heard you say many times...*

to come by there to others visiting the area.  I have no idea what it is though...sorry.  Could you explain the above quote for me? 
J


----------



## JLB (Jul 20, 2007)

We (wife and me) have hosted folks from these forums for as long as I have been on them when they visit Branson.

We have a dock (Margaritaville, named after our exchange to The Galleon in Key West and painted Key West colors) with a swimdeck and a boat (the BTSRN).  We also golf, meet for dinner, go to shows, share SDC BAF passes when available, and coordinate it when others have some available.

We are three miles south of the Kimberling City bridge, on the across the bridge side.

And we are inexpensive, one of your criteria.


----------



## vemmajhose (Jul 20, 2007)

*That is very cool of you....*

We will only be there for 22,23,24 and I do not know how you feel about kids but we are attached to 3.  If you know of a good golf place I'm sure my husband would be up for a round and not have to play alone.  Let me know if you are available at all and what is up.  
Thanks.
J


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 20, 2007)

*Timeshare Tours.*

When we were in Branson MO last fall, we went on 2 high-pressure, arm-twisting timeshare sales tours -- for freebies, naturally. 

Now _that's_ entertainment. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB (Jul 21, 2007)

Gitn' close.

I'm working tomorrow, 22nd.

I've got a deal on golf your husband will love.  I am free the 23rd and 24, but one of those days I have to work in a match-play pairing with a 16-year-old at the country club.  For real!  I don't know if I can have your husband along, too, but I can do it separate.

We have had several families, with kids, visit.  Even kids and dogs.    If the weather is good, it could not be a better time to visit the Margaritaville Dock.

Drop me an email and I'll give you our phone number and directions.  Let me know where you are staying.



vemmajhose said:


> We will only be there for 22,23,24 and I do not know how you feel about kids but we are attached to 3.  If you know of a good golf place I'm sure my husband would be up for a round and not have to play alone.  Let me know if you are available at all and what is up.
> Thanks.
> J


----------

